# Garlic?



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

I have been giving my GSD garlic pills called Bug Off. The recommended dose is 4 pills per day but I am only giving 2. I hear conflicting opinions on whether garlic is safe for dogs, that there could be long term effects. Anyone had negative reactions to garlic with their dogs?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have been giving Bug Off Garlic for 5 years now and before that my dogs got crushed garlic cloves in their food. I do take one day off every week, as is recommended for all strong herbs. I give my dogs 4 tablets a day, as recommended. Chama is 13 and has been getting high doses of garlic for almost her entire life with no ill effects. 

The Springtime Inc. site (where the Bug Off Garlic is from) has some good articles on the safety of garlic in dogs.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kodiak gets Springtime garlic, also. I know that you are not supposed to feed the garlic that you would buy in the spice isle at your grocery store only the stuff formulated for your dog. BowWowMeow is right..Springtime has a great write up about garlic.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RGJGKodiak gets Springtime garlic, also. I know that you are not supposed to feed the garlic that you would buy in the spice isle at your grocery store only the stuff formulated for your dog. BowWowMeow is right..Springtime has a great write up about garlic.


Bug Off Garlic is granulated garlic. It is not formulated for dogs but simply highly concentrated. I had no problems feeding fresh, raw garlic to my dogs either. 

And Bug Off does work to repel ticks! I've found one tick in 5 years and I used to find lots of ticks on them.


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

Just curious as I've heard conflicting things too - why not the grocery store stuff? Or garlic processed at home? 

Some years ago I had a border collie having a bad time with fleas - someone recommended garlic and I was feeding if I remember right a teaspoon five times per week. She lived to be just over 15 years old, was never sick until she just laid down, whimpered and was gone. Up until the end she'd jump up in the pickup although I'd started picking her up after she was 13 or so. But she was still very active and healthy until the end.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Does it really work to help protect against fleas, or just ticks and mosquitos? and does it interfere if the dogs are on a flea/tick repellent such as frontline?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

One year that my dogs were on it they got fleas but I had a really bad infestation in my yard and Cleo brought them in the house (she doesn't get this stuff). Otherwise they've never gotten fleas even when other people's dogs have gotten fleas. 

As for Frontline, I don't know because I've never used it.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks ruth! we have bad fleas here during in season months, so i'll try anything that may help!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Too much garlic can give your dog anemia. The *maximum* dosage is one SMALL glove of garlic per 20 lbs of dog, per Whole Dog Journal. 

According to a food website I just visited, 1/8 teaspoon of garlic powder is the equivalent of one MEDIUM clove of garlic.

So, my question is -- how much garlic is actually in those pills? 

My dogs eat what I consider quite a lot of garlic on a regular basis, but they don't get anywhere near the sort of dosage that would put them at risk for anemia. (I measure it carefully and keep them well under half the maximum). Depending on the size of those tablets you're giving (which obviously, I don't know), I think you *could* get near the toxicity level -- where toxicity means causing anemia. 

If you're feeding even half the toxicity level, isn't there a safer way to treat for fleas? 

(Gosh, I think this is the first time ever I've even slightly disagreed with Ruth







)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomToo much garlic can give your dog anemia. The *maximum* dosage is one SMALL glove of garlic per 20 lbs of dog, per Whole Dog Journal.
> 
> According to a food website I just visited, 1/8 teaspoon of garlic powder is the equivalent of one MEDIUM clove of garlic.
> 
> ...


Ha, lookee there! Good thing we're not talking about politics! All I can say is that for me the proof is in the pudding. I used to give my first dog garlic and yeast mixed together (powdered garlic) and she was fine. And I have given the granulated garlic (which is highly concentrated) to many different dogs (and know probably 100 other people who use it) and there have been no cases of anemia. 

I think a dog would have to eat a lot more than one clove or garlic to cause problems. This article says they would have to eat 50 cloves: http://www.sojos.com/garlicarticle.html

Garlic also helps eradicate worms too. This is interesting because in the 20 years I've had dogs only one has ever had worms! And believe you me, my dogs are into everything and go everywhere! 

So, I'm sticking with the garlic.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Lori - 
Out of curiousity...how much garlic do you feed your two? And do you feed cloves or the garlic powder? And if cloves, do you press, chop, etc?

We've been thinking of adding it to their diet this year....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I also imagine the size of the dog would effect the amount they can tolerate. I know that's the case for chocolate. And I'm not sure why this garlic stuff has popped up--people have been giving their dogs garlic for thousands of years. 

I have a friend who takes her dogs to the vets at Cornell for their regular vetting. They told her not to give her dogs ANY garlic but recommended one of the flea/tic applications. Those are poisonous! But the vets do get a commission from selling them. Honestly, I know of some dogs who have had reactions to that flea/tic stuff (I saw one that had a burn down his back) but none who have had problems with garlic.


----------



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

The pills have air dried garlic granules, 1,000 mg/tablet. Recommended dose is 4 tablets per day for a dog 40-80 lbs. I give just 2 per day for a 55 lb dog.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lilly`s Mom Anyone had negative reactions to garlic with their dogs?


One of our dogs does not tolerate garlic very well but he has a very sensitive digestive system to start with. Even if there is a smidge of garlic in a treat or whatever, he'll have gas and mushy poo. Even though his system is sensitive, through watching his diet he does not have gas ordinarily...so when something does give him gas, I pay attention.

I have really only heard great things about garlic for dogs with the exception of some Veterinary recommendations to not give it.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_If you're feeding even half the toxicity level, isn't there a safer way to treat for fleas? _

Yes, VitB complex (you can get it in liquid) or Brewers Yeast granules.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_Honestly, I know of some dogs who have had reactions to that flea/tic stuff (I saw one that had a burn down his back) but none who have had problems with garlic. _

My Lab doesn't tolerate garlic too well. I only give about the size of a pea, a couple times/week and mainly in the summer. I've been feeding my dogs grapes since forever too, and no one ever had a reaction. But since the reported deaths (of the former), I got careful and only give some occasionally and in smaller amounts.

There were some studies done about the effects on garlic in dogs, but it doesn't say how much garlic was given. 
Garlic


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Maedchen_If you're feeding even half the toxicity level, isn't there a safer way to treat for fleas? _
> 
> Yes, VitB complex (you can get it in liquid) or Brewers Yeast granules.


I use the garlic stuff to keep the tics off and also mosquitoes. It definitely works for tics and does seem to help with mosquitoes. I haven't had any luck with Vitamin B (tried that one year with my first dog) and I've had several dogs who couldn't handle Brewer's Yeast. The things that I've read recommend working your dogs up to a higher level of garlic. I work up to the full dose (4/day) over a period of several weeks.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am going to write Springtime Inc. and see what they have to say. I'll post their response.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Maybe it depends on the dog. When my Lab went to puppy classes (she was on kibble at the time), there were several flea infested dogs (with non working flea collars) around and she never got one flea, bc of the brewers yeast (I believe).

I never have any real problems with fleas or ticks in the summer. And since the amount of garlic I feed is so small, I don't think it would deserve notable credit. I believe the main credit goes to feeding a raw food diet (bugs love sugar) and the VitB (and maybe the garlic) is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Melissa, I cook garlic in the kids' veggie stew, and when I worked out the math once, it ended up being about 1/2-ish med clove per day for Camper, who weighs 82 lbs. Sometimes, I chop/crush fresh garlic; sometimes, I use garlic powder when I'm cooking the stew, whatever I have around the house that day.

When we travel, and I'm not bothering with veggies, I'll sprinkle just a bit of garlic powder on Camper's RMB. (This is probably about 1/8-1/4 tsp) I also drizzle them with either fish or olive oil (for essential fatty acids). I don't know if the garlic powder on its own would be kind of icky, but with the oil, he thinks it's pretty tasty. 

(And the discerning dog palate insists that it be extra virgin olive oil...And well, Italian import is preferred, though Napa makes a fine olive oil as well!







)


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Lori. Campers serving is a good starting point for my two (Leyna is approx 80 and Levi is approx 90lbs). I'm going to be re-doing a portion of the kids diet and I think I am going to add some garlic to the ground beef they will be getting. You know, mix it in the ground beef and they will never know!

I am also thinking of adding ACV and possibly some other goodies...but I am not going to add all at once. One ingredient at a time for our allergy kids.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote: One ingredient at a time.


Always!









We should have signs made...


----------

